# Map - Big Map.........



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a request for a world map wall hanging with a bible verse. Did a little research and MEBCWD changed a PDF file into a Jpeg -- or one of those types of files to make it cut. A day of experimenting and learning that painting vcarve cuts is extremely slow I came up with this. Measures 45 x 24. Grey stain with satin finish. Just hope UPS doesn't make it into a folding map.

Also learned I didn't charge enuff ..... but I got the file now and can make repeats or different sizes.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Very Cool HJ,
Lol... yea UPS is into folding things lately.
Couldn't you have masked it off before routing?

As for the map... make one for yourself.
Gold leaf the n/s compass
Instead of Black paint for the map, fill w/ Black Smaltz


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ronnie,

Still got to iron out some of the bugs and improve the "process". Only gold I'd use would be gold paint. lol


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's really cool, John! I'd like to do one of those some day. How long did it take to cut?

David


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

John, thats quite nice. Imitation gold leaf is almost easier than painting.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> I'd like to do one of those some day. How long did it take to cut?
> 
> David


I was overly cautious since I hadn't done one before and didn't want to ruin a piece of wood this big. All total I had about 6 total hours cutting. The number of passes could be cut from 3 to 2 and a bigger clearing tool would have cut more time off too. 

But I now have the map file which can be resized by just dragging the mouse and any text or decoration can be added. The compass was totally separate - a vectric clipart file.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> I was overly cautious since I hadn't done one before and didn't want to ruin a piece of wood this big. All total I had about 6 total hours cutting. *The number of passes could be cut from 3 to 2 and a bigger clearing tool would have cut more time off too*.
> 
> But I now have the map file which can be resized by just dragging the mouse and any text or decoration can be added. The compass was totally separate - a vectric clipart file.


Next time... when you GOLD LEAF it.

nnigroup.com has some decent prices. Anyone know better places?

Yes, they have imitation also.

That compass looks really neat.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That is very impressive John. Rainy like !


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I like it, John! You are getting pretty good at this stuff.
Dave


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great John.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’ve gotta talk to Cricket , we need a double thumbs up button 

The more I look at it, the more I realize that this would be a stressful carving to make . I couldn’t imagine how I’d take it if things went south when it was almost done . 
I’m sure impressed , as it looks fantastic. You’ve certainly progressed at this John


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

great job John, that is one classy piece.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> great job John, that is one classy piece.


I keep finding myself gravitating back to this thread, as I really find this piece fascinating. Love the colour of stain , the wood grain ,and the silhouette look of the countries .
This is a carving I would certainly want to make and hang on my wall someday . 
You’ve got a good eye there John , as this is a hit


----------



## jrod48 (Jan 4, 2018)

Good Job, John! 

What CNC do you own?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Very Cool HJ,
> Lol... yea UPS is into folding things lately.
> Couldn't you have masked it off before routing?


That turned out great John!! I've tried masking with painters tape but my wife bought me a couple of rolls of cheap self adhesive drawer liner and it works perfectly even on small details.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

if it works, there ya go.

Fellers.com, sign supplier has PASK paint mask
in rolls of 15/24/30/48 widths. A decent adhesive.
You may need to call them for pricing though.
There are plenty other sign suppliers that carry paint mask.
Layers of painters tape .... ehhh oh well, layered.

Just for future reference if needed


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

jrod48 said:


> Good Job, John!
> 
> What CNC do you own?



Juan,

I have a Probotix Nebula.

*****************************************************

I have a roll of 813 mask from signwarehouse.com. Works pretty good but does lift occassionally on smaller details. MEBCWD has the exact name and supplier.

Ben looking into powder glaze from either Valspar or Sherwin Williams too.

This was a learning experience.

And Rick, you do hold your breath when you have a big project and the end is in sight. I have trashed a lot of wood that had hours of cutting time in them. Usually, but not always, you can save part of the piece and use it for something to at least salvage part of it.

Aspire has a preview function that simulates the whole cut pretty exact. BUT ..... it doesn't allow for "operator error".


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Very Cool HJ,
> Lol... yea UPS is into folding things lately.
> 
> She emailed me. It made it on one piece and is hanging on the wall. We have happy on both ends. Whew.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> And Rick, you do hold your breath when you have a big project and the end is in sight. I have trashed a lot of wood that had hours of cutting time in them. Usually, but not always, you can save part of the piece and use it for something to at least salvage part of it.


Yep, and sometimes you make scrap out of your salvaged wood too!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> Yep, and sometimes you make scrap out of your salvaged wood too!


Yep, about 6 months ago I designed a sign to cut into WRC about 2" thick. After I messed it up a couple of times and kept planing it back smooth the sign turned out to be 1 1/4" thick! Oops! It was for us so it wasn't critical but we got a good laugh out of it. Sandy said, 'Wasn't that thicker...?' I told her the good wood was deeper than I thought and I had to cut down to it. I don't think she bought that. :surprise: 

David


----------

